# Haunted Hotel Help



## HorsfallHaunter (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey everyone. 

I think my crew and I decided on a them of a haunted hotel this year. We so far have the following rooms in mind

Hotel lobby
"Elevator"
Hotel room
Bar
Kitchen

I need at least 5 other rooms. What are some things we can do that go with the hotel theme?


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

hey there Horsfall  You will probably get more responses by posting this question in the general halloween forum for sure. Lets see, I would think that every haunted hotel should have a laundry room for the maids to use, go go haunted washing machine . There would even be a maintenance room that could also be the basement of the hotel. You could have a furnace or whatever you like down there. I know I worked security in a hotel and so there may even be a security office. Just a few ideas for ya


----------



## HorsfallHaunter (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the response those are some good ideas. The place I do my haunt is the basement of a residence hall and there is actually a laundry room down their so that works. I'm also doing a meat freezer off of the kitchen room that should be fun. I'll make em wade through swinging bodies hanging from the ceiling . I'm thinking of making it an old fashioned hotel so it should be a lot of fun. I'll have an old bar, dining room, kitchen that sort of thing.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

hey you're very welcome. I look forward to hearing of your success and seeing some pictures


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

You should have at least one bed room.


----------

